# Group Buy: Freeze dried black worms/brine shrimp cubes



## target

I want to order some food from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm and was interested to see who'd want to go in on a group buy. I was thinking of ordering the 1kg combo pack: Special 1KG Combo Pack! and getting the 500 grams of black worms in cubes.

If 9 other people wanted to join (or if you want to get more than one set) we can get a good amount of food for a good price. Divided by 10, each person would get 50g of FDBW cubes and 50g of brine shrimp cubes for $31.36 each.

Anyone else interested?

1) target
2) Chrisphungg
3) Sploosh
4) dssv
5) gklaw
6) Fuguman
7) TigerOscar
8) fxbillie
9) phyeung
10) bigfry


----------



## Chrisphungg

Count me in. I've been trying to find some new foods for my fishes.


----------



## Sploosh

pm sent....


----------



## TigerOscar

what would that normally cost?


----------



## kacairns

TigerOscar said:


> what would that normally cost?


$20 + tax for the black worms and he sells the brine shrimp in 100grams at $35 + tax so if you shared 50/50 with someone on the shrimp your total would be $42 after tax for same amount


----------



## Sploosh

kacairns said:


> $20 + tax for the black worms and he sells the brine shrimp in 100grams at $35 + tax so if you shared 50/50 with someone on the shrimp your total would be $42 after tax for same amount


Beat me to it


----------



## target

Sploosh said:


> Beat me to it


$20 for just 50g of FBDW, then the price of the BS as kacairns said above. Savings of just under $11.


----------



## sunshine_1965

When are you hoping to put the order in. Will it come already packaged for everyone? How will you divide it amongst the 10 people if not.


----------



## dssv

Pm message sent


----------



## tony1928

sunshine_1965 said:


> When are you hoping to put the order in. Will it come already packaged for everyone? How will you divide it amongst the 10 people if not.


Pretty easy to do with a gram scale / food scale.


----------



## April

Great quality product for your fish! Clean..no clouding of the water! 
High protein and nutrition. 
Mal Davidson of Australian blackworms is a very conscientious ethical business man who created the original fdbw. 
I highly recommend these worms from this company. I've used them now for a couple of years with no ill effects. My discus thrive on them. 
Rick will have your orders separated .


----------



## gklaw

Count me in Daniel.

Gord


----------



## target

sunshine_1965 said:


> When are you hoping to put the order in. Will it come already packaged for everyone? How will you divide it amongst the 10 people if not.





tony1928 said:


> Pretty easy to do with a gram scale / food scale.


Since they are all in cube form i would just divide the cubes by 10. Not sure for order date, maybe before the end of the weekend but that might not be enough time.


----------



## TigerOscar

I'll give it a try, are the brine shrimp hatched already?
put me on the list.


----------



## Fuguman

Sure I will go in on it.


----------



## kacairns

The cubes aren't all the same size/weight especially the brine shrimp cubes. It would be very easy as said before to use gram scale to divide it up.

The brine shimp is hatched and then freeze dried


----------



## target

kacairns said:


> The cubes aren't all the same size/weight especially the brine shrimp cubes. It would be very easy as said before to use gram scale to divide it up.


I do have a scale as well so no worries there, people will get the correct amount.


----------



## target

Great, only 3 more people needed and we are good to go. Payment, I would prefer cash, but I can also accept paypal. As long as you send either money in your paypal account or from your bank account there shouldn't be any fees involved. PM me for my Paypal info if that's the route you want to go.


----------



## Fish rookie

I just got a big bag from Rick or else I would definitely join in this.
Rick's Australian black worm is the best food out there (high quality, contains the highest protein, promotes great growth and health...etc).


----------



## fxbillie

Hey Rick is a buddy and I want him to have this business. Count me in too. My discus will love the FDBW and shrimp.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Target, thanks for organizing a group buy and thank-you to everyone for the kind words and support. To sweeten the deal a little more, if this goes through I will also throw in ten 10 gram portions of Australian Black Worms newest product, Black Worms with Spinach. This is a product that Mal Davidson has been working on since summer and I have been testing on my fish. They all love it and it's a great way to get some greens into your fishes diet.


----------



## bonsai dave

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Target, thanks for organizing a group buy and thank-you to everyone for the kind words and support. To sweeten the deal a little more, if this goes through I will also throw in ten 10 gram portions of Australian Black Worms newest product, Black Worms with Spinach. This is a product that Mal Davidson has been working on since summer and I have been testing on my fish. They all love it and it's a great way to get some greens into your fishes diet.


That is very nice of you Rick. I recently got a sample package of Australian black worms with spinach from simply and my fish love it. This a great product. Good luck with the group buy.


----------



## phyeung

Count me in. Please. I only have Black worm cube from Rick. I would love to have discus tried brine shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## bigfry

Count me in and fill the 10th please. I bought some from April, and my Discus and the prize betta love the freeze dried blackworms.


----------



## seanyuki

nice meeting u the other day and glad yr fish like those FDBW.



bigfry said:


> Count me in and fill the 10th please. I bought some from April, and my Discus and the prize betta love the freeze dried blackworms.


----------



## target

Thank you Rick for the extra incentive. Looks like we have our numbers. If everyone who's in the top 10 would send me a PM with the best way to submit their payment I can submit the order once I receive the funds. Hopefully we can get the order in before the end of the weekend. Thanks for all the interest.

Also, if there are others that are interested, please submit your names and if there is enough I will work out ordering 2 combo packs.


----------



## target

Over half way through collecting payment. Only a few more to go and I'll place the order.


----------



## TigerOscar

target said:


> Over half way through collecting payment. Only a few more to go and I'll place the order.


Just place the order, if you get flakers then I will cover the cost and take mo fish food.....


----------



## target

TigerOscar said:


> Just place the order, if you get flakers then I will cover the cost and take mo fish food.....


LOL, sounds good. Order has now been placed.


----------



## sunshine_1965

If you have someone back out of this group buy let me know and I will take 1 of there places. I live in Maple Ridge and could meet you when you were out here picking up the order. I would have cash for you.


----------



## target

sunshine_1965 said:


> If you have someone back out of this group buy let me know and I will take 1 of there places. I live in Maple Ridge and could meet you when you were out here picking up the order. I would have cash for you.


I'll let you know. I'm having it shipped to my place though


----------



## target

Rick has sent me the tracking number for this shipment. Arrival date is looking like Tuesday, Dec. 18th. For those who I met up with in Vancouver, if the food comes in by Tuesday I will bring it downtown with me Wednesday. I am only available in the city until Thursday afternoon. Then I will be off for 2 weeks so you'll have to arrange to pick it up from my place.


----------



## phyeung

target said:


> Rick has sent me the tracking number for this shipment. Arrival date is looking like Tuesday, Dec. 18th. For those who I met up with in Vancouver, if the food comes in by Tuesday I will bring it downtown with me Wednesday. I am only available in the city until Thursday afternoon. Then I will be off for 2 weeks so you'll have to arrange to pick it up from my place.


Shipping already done which means you already paid for us? I have not paid yet. I guess that when I pick up I will pay you right away, would it be OK to you? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## target

phyeung said:


> Shipping already done which means you already paid for us? I have not paid yet. I guess that when I pick up I will pay you right away, would it be OK to you? Let me know. Thanks.


Yes, you can pay me when you pick up.


----------



## jobber

Glad to see a so-far so smooth group buy!
Nicely done Daniel.


----------



## dssv

Let me know when you get it. I'll arrange a time to pay an pick up in Coq. Thanks again Dave


----------



## phyeung

target said:


> Yes, you can pay me when you pick up.


Thank you very much. I am very much appreciated. Let me know when its ready. Thank again.


----------



## target

Looks like the snow blocked the delivery guy today. So, if the worms come in tomorrow I will have to meet the guys who want to pick up in Vancouver on Thursday.


----------



## target

The package arrived today. If you are wanting to meet me downtown please let PM me so I know to bring yours to work with me. Thanks


----------



## target

First couple of packages have been picked up. For everyone else, let me know when you want to come by and collect yours.


----------



## Sploosh

Thank you Target, for organizing this group buy. It went very smoothly for me, as I'm sure it will/did for everyone else involved.
Thanks again!

And Thank You to Rick for the 10G bonus pack


----------



## target

Welcome. Good to meet you.


----------



## bigfry

Sploosh said:


> Thank you Target, for organizing this group buy. It went very smoothly for me, as I'm sure it will/did for everyone else involved.
> Thanks again!
> 
> And Thank You to Rick for the 10G bonus pack


Ditto. Thank you Daniel.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Can someone please help me out and pick up my share of food for me and meet me at any skytrain stations?


----------



## target

Still waiting to hear from a couple of you for how to collect your worms.


----------



## phyeung

Chrisphungg said:


> Can someone please help me out and pick up my share of food for me and meet me at any skytrain stations?


I come to Daniel place tomorrow to pick up. I live very close to 29th skytrain station. Wanna to pick it up for you?
Peter.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Yes please, pick it up for me and I'll meet you at 29th sometime this weekend


----------



## phyeung

Chrisphungg said:


> Yes please, pick it up for me and I'll meet you at 29th sometime this weekend


OK. Not a problem. Have you paid? I will pick it for you today.


----------



## dssv

Thanks Daniel for Organizing this..appreciated greatly 
dssv/Dave


----------



## target

bigfry said:


> Ditto. Thank you Daniel.





dssv said:


> Thanks Daniel for Organizing this..appreciated greatly
> dssv/Dave


Welcome guys. Glad it worked out for everyone.


----------



## phyeung

Thanks Daniel for making this happens. I will give brine shrimp to discus tonight. Hope they will like this. Thanks.


----------



## kacairns

phyeung said:


> Thanks Daniel for making this happens. I will give brine shrimp to discus tonight. Hope they will like this. Thanks.


It took mine about 8 feedings of the brine shrimp before they developed the taste for it. They splash around now eating this they are so aggressive when I drop the cube in, they don't even do that for the FDBW.


----------



## target

phyeung said:


> Thanks Daniel for making this happens. I will give brine shrimp to discus tonight. Hope they will like this. Thanks.


You're welcome. I haven't tried the brins shrimp yet either. I will try them first feeding in the morning.


----------



## phyeung

kacairns said:


> It took mine about 8 feedings of the brine shrimp before they developed the taste for it. They splash around now eating this they are so aggressive when I drop the cube in, they don't even do that for the FDBW.


You mean you already waste 8 cubes? I should put pleco in there, if they don't like it, let pleco eventually eats it.


----------



## Sploosh

I made the mistake of feeding my fishes the brine shrimp - they won't touch the commercial stuff I was feeding them now :bigsmile:
My hatchets didn't recognize the blackworms as food at first - though I starting mixing it with the fd bloodworms they like - starting to eat the blackworms now (and leaving the bloodworms )
The guppies jumped out of the water when I gave them some extra crumbs of both :bigsmile:
So far very well received by all  (haven't tried the bonus pack yet)


----------



## kacairns

phyeung said:


> You mean you already waste 8 cubes? I should put pleco in there, if they don't like it, let pleco eventually eats it.


Not fully wasted, they'd eat about half the cube in about a hour. Now they tear it apart like its their last meal =)


----------



## Fish rookie

phyeung said:


> You mean you already waste 8 cubes? I should put pleco in there, if they don't like it, let pleco eventually eats it.


I dont think the pleco can eat it, can they? Usually the uneaten food stays on the surface and my discus will eventually finish them all.


----------



## phyeung

Fish rookie said:


> I dont think the pleco can eat it, can they? Usually the uneaten food stays on the surface and my discus will eventually finish them all.


I just feed them with brine shrimp. You are right. Brine shrimp floats on the surface. At first, they splash it. Virgin red, tiger turk and red melon like them. Only 2 reflection D cross and blue diamond do not like them.


----------



## fxbillie

My discus accept the BS no problem. LOL!!! Great quality food from Rick. Thank you Daniel for organizing the group buy.


----------

